# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  Unlawful blacklisting by Vodacom

## wolfpack

I worked for Vodacom from 14 November 211 and resigned a week later. I served a week's notice and left by mutual consent, having gone through a proper exit process and signed back all Vodacom property.

Although I was well within my rights to resign, it seems someone at Vodacom was pissed off about it. A year later on 27 November 2012, I checked my profile on ITC and found Vodacom listing for a default for R2683. I inquired with their legal department and I was told I had a top-up contract that I still owed and it was handed over to a company called Jacobs Banard and Associates. After numerous calls to JBA and Vodacom HR to try and get to the bottom of this, I was eventually told the amount was an overpayment on my salary when I left Vodacom.

Before I go to the media to expose this Vodacom brand for what it really is, can you please advice me on the following:

1) Can Vodacom blacklist me on ITC for this kind of issue, which is far from a consumer credit issue?
2) Clearly in this case Vodacom didn't follow the correct procedure for blacklist as this could've been resolved even before it went to ITC. I never received any notice of any liability or impending blacklist. section 70 NCA
3) Is this a matter for ITC/CCMA

----------


## tec0

Sounds like you need to speak to a professional first. I would go to a lawyer pay for the hour and then ask him a list of questions. I would recommend this as a must. My reasons is if you are going against such a large company “hearsay” is not enough you need facts and making a small list and using that hour to identify problems with a lawyer may well be the best investment you have made. 

After you have the facts then you know where you stand. Also keep a running recording of your conversation with your lawyer as it helps to listen to it a second time around. 

Best of luck to you.

----------


## wolfpack

> Sounds like you need to speak to a professional first. I would go to a lawyer pay for the hour and then ask him a list of questions. I would recommend this as a must. My reasons is if you are going against such a large company hearsay is not enough you need facts and making a small list and using that hour to identify problems with a lawyer may well be the best investment you have made. 
> 
> After you have the facts then you know where you stand. Also keep a running recording of your conversation with your lawyer as it helps to listen to it a second time around. 
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Thank you Tec0.  I'll take your advice and seek legal advice from a professional.

----------

tec0 (11-Dec-12)

----------


## Dave A

Out of idle curiosity, had your contact details changed in all this? Vodacom's failure to notify you prior to making an adverse credit report is disturbing.

At this point I suggest you dispute the adverse listing with the credit bureau and continue trying to clear the issue up with Vodacom's HR department. Once resolved, make sure you get a letter from Vodacom that favourably reflects the cause of the entry and that it is resolved - there's a fair chance you're going to need it if you try to obtain credit within the next few years.

----------


## wolfpack

> Sounds like you need to speak to a professional first. I would go to a lawyer pay for the hour and then ask him a list of questions. I would recommend this as a must. My reasons is if you are going against such a large company hearsay is not enough you need facts and making a small list and using that hour to identify problems with a lawyer may well be the best investment you have made. 
> 
> After you have the facts then you know where you stand. Also keep a running recording of your conversation with your lawyer as it helps to listen to it a second time around. 
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Hi Dave A.  My contact details have not changed.  I have lodged a dispute with transunion and their consultants have told me their investigation department has sent a letter to Vodacom and are waiting for a reply.  The process takes 20 business days.  I'm in contact with their HR department although their response has been very slow as I have to call them on a regular basis before they can reply to any of my emails, and that can sometimes more than a week.

I've also made an inquiry with the NCR via email and I received a reply this morning advising me to lodge the complaint with ICASA.  Their reply says they do not regulate any of the telecommunications service providers.

----------


## Dave A

Sounds like you're making progress, although the NCR kicking the issue to ICASA doesn't make sense. I'd love to know their legal foundation for that one  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Don't forget to keep winding the Vodacom HR end too.

----------


## wolfpack

I also thought the NCR's reply didn't really make much sense.  The fact that I mentioned I didn't have a credit agreement probably threw them off and didn't consider the issue to fall in their jurisdiction of credit matters.

----------

